

CONSULTED – Marketplace for expert advice over the phone - CONSULTED
https://www.consulted.com

======
CONSULTED
Dear aliena,

The experts on CONSULTED are senior managers with deep functional / industry-
specific knowledge who advice other business leaders. Typical interactions are
related to support for internal project in large mid-caps or corporates.

For more information how to use CONSULTED, please visit
[https://www.consulted.com/how-it-works](https://www.consulted.com/how-it-
works)

Sincerely, Your CONSULTED team.

------
CONSULTED
Dear jeremy_h,

Thanks for your comment and your interest in CONSULTED! Yes, offering your
time is completely free of charge. You can create an account on our website
and offer your time in your areas of expertise. We encourage you to try it out
- no obligation, of course.

Sincerely, Your CONSULTED team

------
jeremy_h
Nice job and neat website. I guess offering your time as an expert is free or
is there any charge for that? Thanks!

------
aliena
I like the idea, but I would like to know a bit more about what kind of
services do you offer. Thank you!

